# Red Flag Excercise



## davechng (Jan 29, 2016)

I had the oppurtunity to photograph for Red flag 15-3 ........ anyway! Planning to be attending the next Red flag Ex .....

Here are some of the goodies we caught ! More pic and details here

http://airwingspotter.com/red-flag-15-3/

This one is a special report for the 389thFS in Red flag 15-3
http://airwingspotter.com/mountain-home-strike-eagle-389th-fs-part-1/

DAveC
www.airwingspotter.com


----------



## Click (Jan 29, 2016)

Beautiful pictures. 8) Thanks for the link.


----------

